# Räucherofen selbstgebaut



## JuL (9. April 2008)

"Bauanleitung":

Angelkumpane und ich haben einen Räucherofen selbstgebaut, und zwar so wie der auf der FISCH&FANG DVD (Ausgabe 11/05).

Hat insgesamt ca. 4 Tage gedauert bis alles fertig war, war aber ein riesen Spaß. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Leider nicht die einzelnen Arbeitsschritte fotographisch festgehalten, wobei wir selbst auch nur aus dem Kopf gearbeitet haben.
Also schafft das jeder, der auch einen bauen will. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Hier mal ein paar Bilder:*



































*Vorab:* Alle Teile sind selbst gemacht und bis auf 6 Schrauben (3 von 4 Griffen) wurde alles vernietet.

*Abmessungen:*
_Insgesamt:_
Höhe: ca. 125 cm / Tiefe: ca. 40 cm / Breite: ca. 40 cm
_nur der Corpus an sich:_
Höhe: ca. 100 cm / Tiefe: ca. 40 cm / Breite: ca. 40 cm


Als Seitenwände kamen alte verzinkte Regalböden zum Einsatz, welche vernietet wurden. (---> Vor dem 1. Räuchern richtig gut durchbrennen lassen, damit Zinkgeruch verschwindet.)

Der rausziehbare Feuerkasten (---> aus dünnem Blech gebogen) läuft auf 2 Führungsschienen (---> Winkel) und wurde an beiden Seiten mit 5 Löchern versehen, um einen Luftzug zu garantieren.

Alle Griffe sind aus Flachstahl gebogen und ebenfalls genietet bzw. geschraubt.

Der Corpus steht auf 4 Füßen (---> 2 Winkel, 2 rechteckige Eisen).
Der Deckel ist aus etwas dickerem Blech gebogen. Die Ränder wurden umgeknickt, um den Rauchverlust zu verringern. Hinten durch 2 Schaniere mit dem Corpus vernietet.

Die Räucherhaken (---> Edelstahl) hängen auf 4 Rundstählen, welche wiederum auf 2 Winkeln liegen. Die Winkel wurden, um optimalen Halt der Rundstähle zu gewährleisten, jeweils eingefeilt.

An der Frontseite ist ein Thermometer (---> Angelladen), bis 200 Grad, eingebaut.


An Kosten fiel bei uns nur das Thermometer (---> 11,40 €) an.
Ansonsten hatte alles mein Vater zu Hause und wir konnten es kostenlos nutzen.


Jetzt was zum Räuchervorgang unseres Ofens:

*Allgemeines:*

Erstmal ist zu sagen, dass wir kein Räuchermehl verwenden, da bei uns keine Zirkulation der Luft bei geschlossenem Deckel stattfindet.

Es kommt also nur z.B. Buchenholz, in kleinen Scheiten, zum Einsatz.
Dies senkt auch die Kosten beim Räuchern.


*Vorbereitung:*

Zuallererst werden die Fische ca. einen Tag in eine selbstgemachte Salzlake eingelegt.

Dazu einen einfachen Trick:
Man legt eine geschälte Kartoffel in die Schüssel oder eben das Behältnis, in das die Fische später eingelegt werden, und gibt Wasser dazu.
Nun rührt man langsam das Salz unter, damit es vom Wasser aufgenommen wird und sich nicht am Grund ablagert.
Die richtige Salzkonzentretion ist dann erreicht, wenn die Kartoffel an der Oberfläche schwimmt.

Nach dem Einlegen (also am nächsten Tag), werden die Fische innen und außen mit einem Küchentuch abgerieben und anschließend an den Räucherhaken zum Trocknen aufgehängt.
Die Fische sind trocken, wenn man die Haut anfassen kann und diese sich nicht mehr feucht, sondern wirklich trocken anfühlt. Bitte beachtet das!!!






Nun sollte man sich alles Nötige zum Räuchern (z.B.: Holzscheite, Feuerzeug, Handschuhe, Beil und ein gutes Bier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) in Griffnähe zum Räucherofen bereitlegen.


*Das eigentliche Räuchern:*

1. Der Räucherofen wird auf ca. 110 - 120 Grad vorgeheitzt.

2. Zum Garen werden die Fische (wir gehen von Forellen aus) ca. 10 - 15 Minuten bei ca. 115 Grad in den Ofen gehängt. Dazu bitte den Deckel geöffnet lassen um gewährleisten, dass noch kein Rauch entsteht, sondern nur Hitze.

3. Eine weitere Schicht Buchenholz zum brennen bringen, um neue Glut zu schaffen.

4. Nun wird der Deckel geschlossen. Es entsteht der gewünschte Rauch.

5. Da die Fische bei ca. 80 Grad geräuchert werden sollen, muss die Temperatur entsprechend herabgesetzt werden.
Dies erreicht man am besten, indem man den Feuerkasten herauszieht, wodurch die Temperatur im Ofen selbst abnimmt.
Wenn die 80 Grad erreicht sind, schiebt man den Feuerkasten wieder hinein.

6. Jetzt muss man ca. 1,5 Stunden (je nach Geschmack) die Temperatur möglichst konstant bei 80 Grad halten.
Temperaturschwankungen sind beim herausziehen und neu-auflegen unvermeidlich und nicht weiter schlimm.
Jedoch muss min. eine Person immer am Ofen sein und diesen beobachten, um bei Notfällen (egal ob Brand- oder Fischgefahr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) sofort eingreifen zu können. Das ist sehr wichtig!!!

7. Nach ca. 1 Stunde kann man die Fische geschmacklich kontrollieren, indem man die Rückenflosse per Hand herauszieht.
Wenn dies leicht und ohne Probleme geht, sind die Fische fertig.
Jedoch kann man sie auch noch länger im Ofen lassen, um einen intensiveren Geschmack zu erzielen.

8. Wenn die Fische für den persönlichen Geschmack fertig sind, aus dem Ofen nehmen und die Haken entfernen.

9. Nun kann man die hoffentlich gelungenen Goldstücke warm oder kalt mit z.B. Kräuterbutterbaguette und Remoulade servieren.

10. Guten Appetit und Prost!!!







Das erste Räuchern verlief problemlos und so kann sich das Ergebnis sehen lassen:

_(Angelkumpane mit Saibling und die anderen Goldbarren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_


----------

